# 2005 wrangler x question



## harborcovemgmt (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I just bought a 2005 jeep wrangler x with a meyer 6.5 snow plow already installed by the jeep deal where i bought the jeep. When I got home i popped the hood to see wires everywhere and am very unhappy with the install of the plow. Anyways, I dont know if this is something to do with the plow, but there is a valve like the ones on your tires under the hood right by the radiator. Off of it there are 2 little plastic lines that go to both front shocks/struts. It doesnt look stock and I wanst sure what it was for. Im guessing you air them up or somethin with the plow on but I have no clue and dont wanna touch it. Im also guessing that since it hooks to the shock that it must have aftermarker ones?

I have no clue

Any insight would be great

DAN


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

Post a picture of it and someone can tell you. Are there air bags installed on the front of the Jeep? If your not sure post a pics of the front suspension and we can tell you.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

harborcovemgmt;370473 said:


> Well I just bought a 2005 jeep wrangler x with a meyer 6.5 snow plow already installed by the jeep deal where i bought the jeep. When I got home i popped the hood to see wires everywhere and am very unhappy with the install of the plow. Anyways, I dont know if this is something to do with the plow, but there is a valve like the ones on your tires under the hood right by the radiator. Off of it there are 2 little plastic lines that go to both front shocks/struts. It doesnt look stock and I wanst sure what it was for. Im guessing you air them up or somethin with the plow on but I have no clue and dont wanna touch it. Im also guessing that since it hooks to the shock that it must have aftermarker ones?
> 
> I have no clue
> 
> ...


Yep, sounds like someone had installed air shocks. A quick look under should solve that mystery, but you already said they run to the shocks. Try running them up to around 50 lbs or so and see if it holds the pressure. Hope they still hold for you, it may be a big factor with the weight of that plow assembly. Try to tape up the lines to prevent any chafing as they are usually pretty light weight plastic.

Sounds like you got a pretty good deal, though. Post a pic or two when you get a chance.


----------

